# 2015 Winter Airshow



## Micdrow (Feb 7, 2015)

So I have never been to this before but it was cool and different. Seen about 25 different planes come in and land on the snow with ski's here in Wisconsin.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 7, 2015)

Cool ( get it? Cool...winter time, cool weather 8)

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Feb 7, 2015)

great stuff Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks guys, I did take a bunch of pictures of aircraft at the museum and will post them later as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2015)

Great shots Paul!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2015)

Ice e some fun being had there !


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice shots.

Geo


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice shots Paul. Certainly different to see them all on skies.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks guys, it was a fun time though cold lol


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2015)

Did they find a slope to slalom down ?


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 8, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Did they find a slope to slalom down ?



LOL no but I thought a few would tip over since there is nothing but grass under the snow so no smooth landings


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 9, 2015)

That's different!


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 9, 2015)

Terrific to see Paul. Nice example of a C185, a classic among classics.


----------

